
Apple: Losing Lightning port will create waste - rvz
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51208912
======
rvz
> So, several tech giants including Apple, Nokia and Samsung signed a
> voluntary pledge to provide chargers compatible with the micro-USB standard.

So far so good.

> However, Apple introduced its Lightning port in 2012, taking advantage of a
> loophole that let it design its own port, as long as it offered a micro-USB
> adaptor for sale.

See, I previously mentioned something similar to this about companies bending
legal loop holes for their own interests and I was met with a fury of
downvoters unable to construct their arguments about this.

The fact is, Apple has done this as a lock-in tactic for their interests only
and there is no surprise here that they won't comply on this case even with
their reason of 'creating waste' is contradictory and a frivolous excuse.

